# Spirited blueberries?



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I just came across this recipe in my Ball Complete Book and thought it looked interesting, but I was wondering if anyone had tried it (and what you used the blueberries for after canning).
We picked a ton of blueberries this year, but still have two types of blueberry jam left over from last year, and we've frozen bags and bags for snacking and pancakes. We're not big pie eaters, so won't need pie filling and I just don't feel like making blueberry syrup :ashamed:.

Here is the recipe: http://www.freshpreserving.com/pages/all_recipes/215.php?recipe=119&recipID=199&catID=


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

I saw the recipe in the Ball book for spirited peaches and wrote it down so I could try it. Sounds like it would be good heated up and served over vanilla ice cream. 

Tell you what, I'm planning on doing the peaches this weekend, I'll let you know how it turns out........maybe someone else will chime in about the blueberries.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks coalroadcabin!


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I did the spirited peaches Friday afternoon. & They turned out great. Definately a dessert item. I used white peaches and made the syrup with honey and used Capitan Morgan's spiced rum ...... Next jar I open I think I'm going to add some golden raisins and let them sit in the fridge overnight, then serve over pound cake.

I'm going to make another batch to give as gifts this year.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update! I ended up making a pie with a lot of my blueberries, but I do have some peaches that need to be used up...


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

yum. ya could do different liquor in each jar. i wonder if you can use frozen berries?


----------

